# A little bit disillusioned with charity shop Knitting. ????



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new. 
Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Feeling your pain. I make a point of buying hand knits at craft sales, and letting the knitter know, if he/she is there, how I recognize and appreciate the work and skill that went into the item. I'm giving up donating knitted items to charity too, after this last batch is gone. Would rather donate ten or twenty bucks than weep over the low prices.


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

The price placed on your items does not reflect on you or the items, at all, in any way. The pleasure you get fromknitting itself, and the boost from donating your time to charity are te real payment. I am also discouraged by the value people put ont he things I have made, so, I don't look at them. I don't look at the prices they sellfor or the amount people are willing to pya. I enjoy knitting. That is the pay back.

it is hard, I know, butyou are bigger than that! Really!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

It's all part of the "I can get it cheaper at WalMart" syndrome. If you knit/crochet for fundraising, you need a very thick skin and an expectation that your work - and materials - are donated with the knowledge that the charity will most likely not recoup much, sometimes even the cost of materials. You do it because you need somewhere to unload all those things you make, especially after your family runs and hides when they see you coming! :- )


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I can understand your frustration as some of the people who buy these may not need a lower price. Unless you are trying to make money (and there is nothing wrong with that) it might be more rewarding to give them to some organization who helps the homeless or an after school program where kids need mittens or hats.


----------



## Knittypig (Nov 28, 2016)

BABS61 you are NOT being overly sensitive! For Heaven's sake, what are they thinking?! Did you tell them it is HAND work and not made by machines in China? 
Good grief, the flood of cheap goods in the marketplace has made me furious for years. I can remember back in the 80's and 90's seeing hand crocheted thread beadspreads for $50 US, and being stunned by that, because it would be hard to make it for that with Cebelia crochet thread or some nice quality material like it. That's when the Chinese market was emerging, and that is where those came from. Apalling considering all the work that goes into making one!
A lot of people just do not value handwork. That's why ETSY got started, I assume. There is a time and a place for inexpensive clothes, toys, etc. But a handmade item ought to be treated much differently! The care and quality of finishing, and details are different. Someone needs to talk to the manager of that shop! They are losing out on important profits from donated, beautiful handwork. And, frankly, it's insulting!! 
Hope it's ok, BABS, I just ranted for you!! Hugs!!????????


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with you Joanne.


----------



## Ronnie B (Jul 1, 2014)

I have made many things for charity. Neo-natel hats, new born hats, Chemo caps, scarves, hats, and mittens for homeless and under privileged, and operation Santa. Made shawls, lap robes, lap robes for hurting individuals and veterans and many more.
I have done this for many years and have spent Lord knows how much money and never thought to question it. I know that if you expect to get money for your time and the cost of your yarn then you shouldn't be knitting for charity. I think of charity as charity. I say give with a loving and open heart or else keep your money and don't waste your time or effort.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Again a case of people not valuing hand hade items and wanting "Harrods quality for Primark prices". I have knitted for charity but only where the garment is actually used not sold. Also I knit for the Innocent Big Knit where the funds go to Age UK.


----------



## Earth Mother (Oct 14, 2015)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new. Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


I posted about this a couple of years ago, after I bought some beautiful babies items in our local charity shop. I commented to the assistant at the time that I felt they should charge more. The buttons alone would have cost more than they were charging. (You don't live in Hampshire, do you???? :sm06: )


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Joanne Hyde said:


> I can understand your frustration as some of the people who buy these may not need a lower price. Unless you are trying to make money (and there is nothing wrong with that) it might be more rewarding to give them to some organization who helps the homeless or an after school program where kids need mittens or hats.


I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd rather hand them in to the baby bank than see them sold at 50p. My daughter was doing a big clear out of baby/toddler clothes. Rather than give them to the charity shop where they are often bought by reasonably well-off bargain hunters, she gave them to the baby bank where families who have little are given a bundle of clothes for their child to do the year. That way you feel at least someone who needs a warm jacket for their child is getting it and it's not just going to someone with an eye for a bargain.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

jean-bean said:


> Again a case of people not valuing hand hade items and wanting "Harrods quality for Primark prices". I have knitted for charity but only where the garment is actually used not sold. Also I knit for the Innocent Big Knit where the funds go to Age UK.


I've got a little bag of the innocent smoothie hats waiting to be posted off. They were fun to make. ????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Earth Mother said:


> I posted about this a couple of years ago, after I bought some beautiful babies items in our local charity shop. I commented to the assistant at the time that I felt they should charge more. The buttons alone would have cost more than they were charging. (You don't live in Hampshire, do you???? :sm06: )


No, lol. Seems the same for most charity shops. ????


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

If the people shopping at Harrods were suddenly finding it trendy yo shop at charity outlets, I could understand the frustration. But the reality is that most don't. People who visit charity shops generally need clothes but have no money, so the shops enable them to buy what they need at a price they can afford. We have no idea of what these think and how grateful they may be for the cycle of kindness. I would continue to knit for others freely. The alternative would be to sell on eBay or such like if you really wanted the prize to reflect the worth or the garment, but then that would be business, not charity, but then you could give the charity the money that came from the proceeds of these sales. Perhaps a good solution for squaring this circle?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Ronnie B said:


> I have made many things for charity. Neo-natel hats, new born hats, Chemo caps, scarves, hats, and mittens for homeless and under privileged, and operation Santa. Made shawls, lap robes, lap robes for hurting individuals and veterans and many more.
> I have done this for many years and have spent Lord knows how much money and never thought to question it. I know that if you expect to get money for your time and the cost of your yarn then you shouldn't be knitting for charity. I think of charity as charity. I say give with a loving and open heart or else keep your money and don't waste your time or effort.


I do give my time and effort freely, and I don't expect any rewards for it. That's the whole point of charity Knitting. I just feel that charity shops may not be the best way to go any more ! I have made dozens of hospital baby blankets over the years, and done Hats for Heros too, as well as many twiddle mitts for a local care home.


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


This would be my suggestion as well. Making items to be used, not sold.


----------



## Bar72153 (Feb 14, 2016)

Knit because you enjoy passing your time this way. Sometimes I give mine to friends. No one values the work or time and money I put into what I make except me. My grandsons love the beanies I make but when I give the beanies to them I know they will soon be lost. Again it is no big deal as I get my enjoyment in the knitting. Do have some items put away that I use as future gifts.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'd rather hand them in to the baby bank than see them sold at 50p. My daughter was doing a big clear out of baby/toddler clothes. Rather than give them to the charity shop where they are often bought by reasonably well-off bargain hunters, she gave them to the baby bank where families who have little are given a bundle of clothes for their child to do the year. That way you feel at least someone who needs a warm jacket for their child is getting it and it's not just going to someone with an eye for a bargain.


That sounds like a very good idea, I will have to see if there is something like this near to me. It just seems as if the charity shop wasn't interested in hand knitted items, so was selling them for as little as possible. I have heard of people who buy new handknitted baby clothes from charity shops as cheaply as possible and then sell them on for much higher prices ! Not very charitable....


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

The police and fire departments usually know families that could use some nice knitted items, if you live near a school some teachers also know of families in need, sometimes you see children that have no mittens or hats on they sure would appreciate them.Also at food banks you could drop off a few items at a time as you know these people could use the help . There are homes that take in woman that have been abused and have left there homes with nothing, they sure would appreciate hats, mittens scarves ect for them and their children. You will not find the homes as they are private but if you ask a policeman that you would like to make some knitted items for them if they would be able to get them to a house for abused woman. Just a few suggestions as I do know what you mean. Hope this will help you out. nanad


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Knittypig said:


> BABS61 you are NOT being overly sensitive! For Heaven's sake, what are they thinking?! Did you tell them it is HAND work and not made by machines in China?
> Good grief, the flood of cheap goods in the marketplace has made me furious for years. I can remember back in the 80's and 90's seeing hand crocheted thread beadspreads for $50 US, and being stunned by that, because it would be hard to make it for that with Cebelia crochet thread or some nice quality material like it. That's when the Chinese market was emerging, and that is where those came from. Apalling considering all the work that goes into making one!
> A lot of people just do not value handwork. That's why ETSY got started, I assume. There is a time and a place for inexpensive clothes, toys, etc. But a handmade item ought to be treated much differently! The care and quality of finishing, and details are different. Someone needs to talk to the manager of that shop! They are losing out on important profits from donated, beautiful handwork. And, frankly, it's insulting!!
> Hope it's ok, BABS, I just ranted for you!! Hugs!!????????


Lol, that's fine. ????
I've spoken to a couple of friends , who also donate their hand knitted items to certain charity shops. They feel much the same way as me. We don't want to stop making and donating but we would rather our items went somewhere they were appreciated ( for want of a better word ) not accepted half heartedly . We all feel it's better to give them to deserving causes , who have a real need. That way we think they will be more useful. We still can knit and enjoy it , knowing we are helping those who really need it. 
Many thanks to all who have read this thread and commented. ????????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

nanad said:


> The police and fire departments usually know families that could use some nice knitted items, if you live near a school some teachers also know of families in need, sometimes you see children that have no mittens or hats on they sure would appreciate them.Also at food banks you could drop off a few items at a time as you know these people could use the help . There are homes that take in woman that have been abused and have left there homes with nothing, they sure would appreciate hats, mittens scarves ect for them and their children. You will not find the homes as they are private but if you ask a policeman that you would like to make some knitted items for them if they would be able to get them to a house for abused woman. Just a few suggestions as I do know what you mean. Hope this will help you out. nanad


We have several food banks here, I've never thought about donating knitted items to them, just groceries. I will look into this too....????


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

A charity store is not going to sell handmade items for what they are "worth". They sell at an attractable price so people will buy. It doesn't matter if it worth $50 if it won't sell. They would rather price it at $5 and have it sold. Also those that donate hats mittens etc., donating in the middle of summer when there is not a demand means they have to store them so many will tell you "no thanks" Instead, ask when such items will start being distributed and time your donation then. I have a friend that helps with the distributions and says storing items till needed is a big headache even though they do appreciate the generosity


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


 This seems like a very good alternative.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> That sounds like a very good idea, I will have to see if there is something like this near to me. It just seems as if the charity shop wasn't interested in hand knitted items, so was selling them for as little as possible. I have heard of people who buy new handknitted baby clothes from charity shops as cheaply as possible and then sell them on for much higher prices ! Not very charitable....


Food banks, too, may take some. They know families in need. At least a local food bank might be able to direct you to where you could donate to.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

BABS61 said:


> That sounds like a very good idea, I will have to see if there is something like this near to me. It just seems as if the charity shop wasn't interested in hand knitted items, so was selling them for as little as possible. I have heard of people who buy new handknitted baby clothes from charity shops as cheaply as possible and then sell them on for much higher prices ! Not very charitable....


I was thinking that, myself. Saw a woman doing that at a farmer's market one day. I know the woman has a boutique, and she bought an entire box of hand knit baby things from a vendor, when I was in her shop a week or so later, spied a display of the items with the vendor's tags replaced by tags with her shop name on, and priced up×4. 
I realize, technically, since she paid for them, she can do what she likes with them, but it seems wrong to me.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

misslucille40 said:


> I was thinking that, myself. Saw a woman doing that at a farmer's market one day. I know the woman has a boutique, and she bought an entire box of hand knit baby things from a vendor, when I was in her shop a week or so later, spied a display of the items with the vendor's tags replaced by tags with her shop name on, and priced up×4.
> I realize, technically, since she paid for them, she can do what she likes with them, but it seems wrong to me.


People also buy good quality items from the charity shop and put them on eBay.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

The yarn and your time are donations. What happens after you donate your items is out of your control. Many of us do charity knitting, and donate the items directly to an organization that gives the items away to needy people. 

Maybe you should find a charitable organization that deals only with the recipient, and not a shop that can sell to anyone.

My town has a charity shop that deals with used items. I donate used goods every time I clean out closets. I don't care how much the items sell for, because the money raised by the shop goes to local charitable organizations. If the items are bought by people who aren't needy, that money still goes to those who need help. In my mind, it's a way of recycling as well as contributing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

My knitting group makes items mostly for charity, but because of past experiences when donated items have been sold, as someone else has said, "for less than the cost of the buttons", we prefer to give them directly to groups who will pass them on to needy people. However, we have recently found that the shop at the local hospital, run by a 'Friends' group, will sell hand knitted baby clothes at a fair price. They tell us that people visiting newborns in the maternity unit like to buy these as gifts for the new arrivals. 

One of the problems we come up against is that many organisations accepting clothing for distribution are not local, so donations mean very high postage or carriage costs, which we simply cannot afford.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I called around and found a charity/food bank that doesn't charge for the clothes they hand out. Its called Caritas, in US.

I would have been very upset at seeing my work selling for 50p. I know in the UK the yarn cost you more :-(


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

Ronnie B said:


> I have made many things for charity. Neo-natel hats, new born hats, Chemo caps, scarves, hats, and mittens for homeless and under privileged, and operation Santa. Made shawls, lap robes, lap robes for hurting individuals and veterans and many more.
> I have done this for many years and have spent Lord knows how much money and never thought to question it. I know that if you expect to get money for your time and the cost of your yarn then you shouldn't be knitting for charity. I think of charity as charity. I say give with a loving and open heart or else keep your money and don't waste your time or effort.


This is my attitude exactly! Charity to me means giving to those in need and not considering cost or time involved. "It is better to give than to receive". I like the satisfaction of giving to those who can't pay back, gives me a warm heart to know they are helped. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

EdyJac said:


> This is my attitude exactly! Charity to me means giving to those in need and not considering cost or time involved. "It is better to give than to receive". I like the satisfaction of giving to those who can't pay back, gives me a warm heart to know they are helped. :sm24:


But the point is, if the items are sold for much less than the cost of the materials, there is no point in making them in the first place. Personally, in those circumstances, I would rather give the money straight to whatever charity I wanted to support and use the time spent knitting on something else (gardening, cooking, reading, even other knitting!).

I do know people who put their knitted items on eBay and donate the proceeds to charity. Perhaps that is the way to go, although I am too lazy to bother with the admin.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

BABS61. We have people who go to the market stall of Red Cross and try to get the price down on baby items that have been hand knitted and donated to the Red Cross. The ladies then explain to the people that they are only paying for the wool and other knitters have taken their time to knit the garments and they cannot go any lower than the price on the tag. Some people have a cheek. I used to live in Surrey when I was born and grew up until I came to Australia with my husband who used to live in Norbury, SW London.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Ask at a church if they have a need. My church is currently accepting hats, scarves, and gloves.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


I volunteer in a charity shop and have been known to buy a pile of baby items which were priced at 50c and $1 then donate them on to a knitting charity, "Beanies For Babies" which provides knitted baby clothes to new born units who then make up packs for every baby to take home from the hospital.
With some of the poorer families this is the only warm items they have when baby is born.
Maybe it is time for you to find a group doing something similar or start your own, to make sure that the people who need the items get them.
I also proved a point, one day, when pricing some new knitted baby blankets which were going to be priced at $5.
I priced them at $20, which was still less then the yarn cost, and immediately sold one.
The other group I help is a children's cancer ward, crocheting soft fluffy beanies for children going through chemotherapy.
They love everything I send and brothers and sisters of the patient also get to choose a beanie if then need one too.
Keep up the good work but please don't waste your talents and hard earned money by donating to a shop which doesn't appreciate your efforts.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> I'd rather hand them in to the baby bank than see them sold at 50p. My daughter was doing a big clear out of baby/toddler clothes. Rather than give them to the charity shop where they are often bought by reasonably well-off bargain hunters, she gave them to the baby bank where families who have little are given a bundle of clothes for their child to do the year. That way you feel at least someone who needs a warm jacket for their child is getting it and it's not just going to someone with an eye for a bargain.


I agree with you, and the families would be so grateful for them :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am in the USA and that is exactly what I do and why I do it. ♥ HOwever I recently finished a shawl for a charity raffle.


Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your topic is very interesting to me. I knit and crochet for charity also; I used to make baby things for a religious charity for needy babies. It was very rewarding; no money involved = just appreciation. Then I now make lapghans for long-term hospital wheelchair persons. I love that work a lot and its year around. In summer, the air conditioning is a problem for patients.

You are not over sensitive. The problem may be seeing the prices placed on your hard work. Why not try charity knitting for a nursing home, hospital, etc. locally? It's really appreciated and needed.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I do a lot of charity knitting. I only donate to certain places that I know what I make goes to someone in need, not a bargain hunter looking for a cheap gift. One place has a baby shower for mothers in need and actually decorated the room with all the handmade items. The mothers are so appreciative and grateful, when you see that the cost or time put into it doesn't seem to matter. The vets are always so grateful donations, we made afghans for homeless vets and they were wrapped and given as a Christmas gift and greatly appreciated, each presented individually the recipient being told that it was made for him. So don't give up doing just be selective in to whom you donate. There are so many worthy causes in desperate need just find them.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I do think charity shops should realise that their function is to raise money,not to sell to people who do not need cheap goods.I have many well-off acquaintances who haunt charity shops.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> But the point is, if the items are sold for much less than the cost of the materials, there is no point in making them in the first place. Personally, in those circumstances, I would rather give the money straight to whatever charity I wanted to support and use the time spent knitting on something else (gardening, cooking, reading, even other knitting!).
> 
> I do know people who put their knitted items on eBay and donate the proceeds to charity. Perhaps that is the way to go, although I am too lazy to bother with the admin.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

I knit for a charity but all our donated items are given to those in need for free. Such as women and children in shelters. Aboriginal communities,and the homeless. Last year they added baby hats for our emergency services to carry for when they deliver babies.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's a common problem obviously by the replies. I have found a couple of charitable outlets for myself as well as Innocent Smoothies hats - a fun way to use up scraps. Even so, I would prefer to have a few more options for local charities.This post has given me a few more ideas. Thanks.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


Oh please don't stop, just change the recipient. There must be homeless who have basically just the clothes they wear. Seniors who are on a fixed income and their hands don't work so well so a sweater or scarf or lap blanket.... Knitted knockers for women who have lost a breast to cancer.... items for our vets just to show we care.... beds or nests or blankets for our animal shelters who also need to be loved and know that someone cares. God has blessed you with an ability. It would be a shame to not use it to bless someone else. Thank you for caring.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

This is an interesting issue. I was taught as a very young girl that the reason they charge such low prices is that even the less fortunate have their pride. That even if what they are paying is so little, they are still paying for it and it is no longer charity for them. So maybe just be thankful you have the blessings of yarn and abilities to create and go ahead with your donations, while thinking there but for the grace of God. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Though you enjoy knitting as I do, you are being undervalued. Find a charity that gives directly to the needy, not selling for profit. I knit hats for nursing homes. The elderly are generally cold all the time. Call a close by nursing home and talk too the social worker. Find a social worker who values what you are doing and they can distribute the hats or shoulder wraps or lap robes to the needy who will appreciate and use them, maybe even in the color the recipient prefers.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

You have had a lot of replies, and I haven't read them all - but I do sympathise. Of course we all knit for charity because we get pleasure from the knitting, but it's nice to feel that our efforts are properly appreciated. I don't know what suggestions you've had, but may I draw to your attention one of my pet charities? The Queen Mother's Clothing Guild http://qmcg.org.uk/ is an old-fashioned sort of charity, started in 1882! They collect and distribute clothing to all sort of small(er) charities who work with hospitals, the homeless, etc - you can read about it on their website. They will take almost anything you care to knit, and you can be sure anything you send will be appreciated and used. Have a look at their website!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I always have to wonder about motives when I read posts like this. If you're knitting for charity, then once you make the donation, let it go. If you're insulted by how little they're charging for your donated items, you're not really knitting for charity.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I fully agree, selling them for a price like this is ridiculous. The items should be sold at least for a little bit more than the cost of the yarn, or it would have been better if you had donated the money you spent for the yarn in the first place.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe you could sell the jumpers and get a fair price . Then take the money and donate it to causes like homeless or women's shelters. Just a thought.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I knit and crochet to keep my hands busy. I give my items to the local hospitals, homeless shelters, police stations comma dcyf, any organization that really really needs Charity donations. I know that they will be used.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Does the "charity" shop deal with used items? Where does the profit go? Perhaps you would be better (as well as better for the ones in need) if you donated the items directly to the shelter.


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Ronnie B said:


> I have made many things for charity. Neo-natel hats, new born hats, Chemo caps, scarves, hats, and mittens for homeless and under privileged, and operation Santa. Made shawls, lap robes, lap robes for hurting individuals and veterans and many more.
> I have done this for many years and have spent Lord knows how much money and never thought to question it. I know that if you expect to get money for your time and the cost of your yarn then you shouldn't be knitting for charity. I think of charity as charity. I say give with a loving and open heart or else keep your money and don't waste your time or effort.


Well said!


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

Send blankets to Forever Warm. An organization that presents stillborn babies to the parents wrapped in your blanket. There are chapters all over. 
Forever WARM
5929 W 1200 N
Dupont, IN 47231


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ranting is ok.
You have shared your talent with that shop.
Now, it's time to share elsewhere.

Everybody here has wonderful suggestions.
Church, nursing homes, hospitals, homeless, shelters (even animal shelters).
Do you have something like Warm Up America, or Project Linus in your area?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG Look what I found!

http://knitforlife.co.uk/charities.php

Anything in your area?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

tbm said:


> The price placed on your items does not reflect on you or the items, at all, in any way. The pleasure you get fromknitting itself, and the boost from donating your time to charity are te real payment. I am also discouraged by the value people put ont he things I have made, so, I don't look at them. I don't look at the prices they sellfor or the amount people are willing to pya. I enjoy knitting. That is the pay back.
> 
> it is hard, I know, butyou are bigger than that! Really!


????????


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

If I knit for a charity organization, it is because I want them to sell the items to further their charity work. The price they choose to put on my items is irrelevant - the result is money for the charity. Sure, they could price them at a higher rate, but if they cannot sell the item, they have no money at all. I knit for the pleasure of knitting and if I am so prideful that I feel that my work is "due" something because I decided to donate it, then it's not about charity, is it?


----------



## christiehl (May 9, 2011)

I think instead of giving the charity shop your knitted items, you would have been better off giving the money it cost you to buy the yarn, I bet that was more than50 cents!


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

sschimel said:


> I always have to wonder about motives when I read posts like this. If you're knitting for charity, then once you make the donation, let it go. If you're insulted by how little they're charging for your donated items, you're not really knitting for charity.


Well, aren't you perfect. There's a difference between "an artist" wanting to get paid 20$/hour and someone expecting to raise at least the amount that the acrylic yarn cost, otherwise it's useless to made anything for a shop. In that case, it's better to just donate the yarn money. I learned the hard now, and now she did too.


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

I knit for a place in the next town over from me, where they have a food bank and used clothing, that on the clothing the people can buy by the bagful for little to nothing. These are needy people and each year they have a Christmas tree for the little ones and teens. That is where my knitting goes each year. I hold on to it till about middle of Dec. and then hand it over to the person that is in charge of the gift giving, that way it does not go for anything but the kids tree! The money that is raised throughout the year goes right back into the food bank.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Take your knits elsewhere - there are many charities that are so in need - depending upon what you enjoy knitting, you can find one to match your talents - for ex., I love knitting baby clothes - and I donate booties to The Unborn - and I am making layette outfits for The Appalachian project group. You can find so many places on Ravelry, for ex. Take a look! - 
This is my opinion of course - I prefer my items are given directly to someone who wants and needs them - they are not sold.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I donate to a group which hands out the lapafghans to individuals at the local hospital or to a cancer support group which gives the hats to patients. 

If you are donating to a charity shop, I assume that their purpose is to raise money to support their charity. So their pricing is based on what a used item would cost - very little. You would probably feel better if you donated your handmade items to a group that actually hands them out to the individuals who are in need.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.[/quo
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe you should look into giving your items to a charity that gives them directly to needy people, rather than a charity that makes money from your items to give to people in need. It seems that your effort would be more appreciated and actually go further to helping people in need.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


Personally, I would prefer to give to a shelter (free to needy) than to a shop that offers things for sale.


----------



## joanna222 (Jan 4, 2017)

I am so sorry about your bad experience with charity knitting or crocheting. If I may suggest a very good cause that gives the hats, (all sizes from baby to adult) lap warmers to each patient for free, of course. It is City of Hope https://www.cityofhope.org/homepage

The address to send hats is

1500 East Duarte Road , Duarte , CA 91010

Phone: Call 626-256-4673

You will feel so blessed sending hats, etc to these precious people suffering from cancer and other diseases.
Thank you!!!
Joan


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I never donated my items to a shop. I give them to the local charities that will pass them out to those who need them. Ideas to look for in your area: homeless shelter, school in a poor community, local hospital or a church with an outreach ministry. I have also seen things where the knitter puts their scarves, hats or gloves out in a public place with a note attached that says if you need it, take it.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

People equate 'handmade' with 'homemade,' and 'homemade' means it's not the quality of commercially produced products. 'Handmade' are one of a kind and valuable for the artistry of the producer, but the mindset of buyers usually sees it as 'homemade' and less desirable at the price they really are worth!


----------



## cjgolfer18 (Dec 22, 2016)

yes, I agree. I knit for service men (caps) and vets hospital (lap robes). I gives me a feeling of satisfaction and it gives me a reason to knit. You can only give your family members so many knitted items!! LOL


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


Bluejaygirl5 has given you the answer. I have found it is good to ring around them also hospitals (cancer wards, mental health wards, maternity wards and churches, and ask what do they need. Ask about preferred sizes, colours etc so that you make what is called for and what they are short of. Also soup kitchens and the like and even schools in areas where there is a lot of poverty. Get the name of the person you speak to and deliver them to that person as that is the person who knows. Charity shops do sell things far too cheaply for it to be worth you making them and your gift is more directly to the needy when you do this.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Update. 
A lovely KPer - yourmother306 - has taken the time to send me a list of UK charities , that will give me many options for donating my knitting to. I still very much want to donate to charity, as it's my way of being able to do something. This way I can select the ones I feel will benefit the most. I thank all that offered their opinions and help. ????????


----------



## ruthietues (Aug 9, 2016)

I agree with some others. My groups knit hats. knockers, shawls, bird houses, cat blankets and
they are taken to the church, animal shelters, hospital and given to them. We dont know the
actual recipients, only thay they are distributed free to them. It feels better that way. Do you
know about Knitted Knockers?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> OMG Look what I found!
> 
> http://knitforlife.co.uk/charities.php
> 
> Anything in your area?


Thanks , I have pmed you. ????????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

If you are knitting for charity you are giving the items away. Cost is a moot point.

If you are counting your costs you are not knitting for charity.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Joanne Hyde said:


> I can understand your frustration as some of the people who buy these may not need a lower price. Unless you are trying to make money (and there is nothing wrong with that) it might be more rewarding to give them to some organization who helps the homeless or an after school program where kids need mittens or hats.


That is what I do. It works for me,

:sm17:


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

The VA is always in need of items. I've knitted hats and stump covers for them, men and women, and my 99 year old mom knits lap covers for them. They are also in need of items for babies and children for the children of our veterans. I have a contact person, if interested, where you can get labels for your donated items and ask any questions. The organization is "I've Got You Covered". I happen to be about 10 miles from a VA hospital so it's convenient for me.


----------



## deridre margaret (Nov 3, 2016)

one of my friends knits for charity perm baby's, she said I was not to buy her any thing for Christmas so we bought her lots of yarn and told we had given her present to charity but would she please knit it first, we could not have given any thing better it bought tears to her eyes I must say thank you to the ladies who knit for these babies as one of my grandsons was born prem, the unit had some for sale so was able to buy my grand some


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

When people who should not be buying from charity shops, that is where the spirit of charity is lost.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
> It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


No call for them? What? 
I worked for the above organization and the things I saw going on with donated goods you would not believe. The employees would go through the stuff and sort out what they would like to take for themselves. (This was done, of course, in secret).
Most of the items that were sold in the thrift shop were not priced cheaply. That's okay, but they were definitely not the good stuff. 
So, my donations go to local agencies that actually help folks in need. My knitting group is always searching for additional organizations that do not sell the things we make but, go directly to people in need. It does take some research to find agencies that actually give the items to the needy.
One group sponsors pregnant teens, and those young moms are over the moon over the baby blankets, hats, etc. The lady that heads up this group is absolutely passionate about "her girls."
At the moment we have 7 agencies we work with and they NEVER turn anything down. 
Okay, done for now,

:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> Update.
> A lovely KPer - yourmother306 - has taken the time to send me a list of UK charities , that will give me many options for donating my knitting to. I still very much want to donate to charity, as it's my way of being able to do something. This way I can select the ones I feel will benefit the most. I thank all that offered their opinions and help. ????????


Great!
I do have a question. What is a "charity shop" exactly where you are? I get the idea from some of the answers here(mine included) that we may have a different definition depending on where we live. Here-USA-places like Goodwill stores, Salvation Army Stores sell used items. Hospital gifts shops will to raise money to support certain programs. Salvation Army does get donations of new items-handmade hats, overstock items from businesses etc. that are to be distributed(not sold)to those in need.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

The elementary school in our town keeps mittens , hats, and gloves in the principal's off ice and when they see students without them they give them what they need to be warm. I think this is a great place to support. I would not continue to support a business effort that is selling things intended for charity especially when they appear not to place much value on them.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Give them where they are going to do the most for the person who receives them..a homeless shelter not only for families but to those men and women who have fallen on hard times. Call your local visiting nurse in your town and see if there are any people on their lists that could use some of your items..sometimes new mothers receive things for their babies this way...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Give them where they are going to do the most for the person who receives them..a homeless shelter not only for families but to those men and women who have fallen on hard times. Call your local visiting nurse in your town and see if there are any people on their lists that could use some of your items..sometimes new mothers receive things for their babies this way...


 :sm24:


----------



## seabeans (Oct 5, 2013)

I do a lot of charity knitting but never for shops. I have two main charities. One is a local shelter for battered woman. These unfortunate gals often have to leave their homes with little but the clothes on their back. And often have kids in the shelter with them. Aside from the practical need they are in desperate need of knowing someone cares about their well being, and the need for some beauty in their lives, for themselves and their kids. The social worker I work through asked me to put a little message on each item and says that often the ladies pick something based on a message that resonates with them. 
I also make scarves for homeless men. Same thing, I tie a note of encouragement to each one. The church group that destributes them for me along with their meal sacks tells me the men will often have that note in their pocket a year later. 
It would break my heart to see my stuff bought at bargain bottom prices. It fills my heart to get it directly to the folks who need it - for free.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> No call for them? What?
> I worked for the above organization and the things I saw going on with donated goods you would not believe. The employees would go through the stuff and sort out what they would like to take for themselves. (This was done, of course, in secret).
> Most of the items that were sold in the thrift shop were not priced cheaply. That's okay, but they were definitely not the good stuff.
> So, my donations go to local agencies that actually help folks in need. My knitting group is always searching for additional organizations that do not sell the things we make but, go directly to people in need. It does take some research to find agencies that actually give the items to the needy.
> ...


I can assure you that I took the time to email my local salvation army branch , explaining what I had done and could they use the items. I got a very nice email back, saying that they did not have any use for them at the moment. They did suggest I try my local hospital though. I will carry on knitting for charity, but I will ensure the items go to a charity that doesn't sell them but gives them directly to where they are needed. (I'm just not happy with the way the charity shops work.). That way I can still knit , enjoying it and hopefully helping others at the same time. ????


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

bakrmom said:


> Great!
> I do have a question. What is a "charity shop" exactly where you are? I get the idea from some of the answers here(mine included) that we may have a different definition depending on where we live. Here-USA-places like Goodwill stores, Salvation Army Stores sell used items. Hospital gifts shops will to raise money to support certain programs. Salvation Army does get donations of new items-handmade hats, overstock items from businesses etc. that are to be distributed(not sold)to those in need.


You can hand in unwanted clothing, books, household items etc. These are then priced and sold to raise money for the charity. Not all of the money is going to the charity as rent on the shop has to be paid, staff must be paid ( although some are volunteers). It isn't only people on low income who shop there. Some people look on them as a good source of designer clothing, for example, at a very low price.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I am a knitter and sell just at two Christmas craft fairs. I am lucky as I do very well each time with mainly vest and ponchos. I also volunteer at my church thrift store ( charity store in U.K.) and can tell you people will not pay what you would like to sell your items for. I put out some of my knitting in the store once the craft fairs are over, and the money goes to the store. I just think that at least the charities we support are getting something and my knitting is going to a good cause.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

bakrmom said:


> Great!
> I do have a question. What is a "charity shop" exactly where you are? I get the idea from some of the answers here(mine included) that we may have a different definition depending on where we live. Here-USA-places like Goodwill stores, Salvation Army Stores sell used items. Hospital gifts shops will to raise money to support certain programs. Salvation Army does get donations of new items-handmade hats, overstock items from businesses etc. that are to be distributed(not sold)to those in need.


A charity shop over here is a place where donated items( clothing, toys, furniture etc) are then re-sold, raising money for a charity. The items are nearly new, new or unused. The various charities are for hospices, heart foundation, help the aged, etc. 
Ive been told that not all charities are run the same way, with some having very high overheads and wages etc. If this is true, then it doesn't sit well with me, so I will donate directly now, to those that really need and will benefit. ????


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Why donate to a charity shop? Why not just bring your beautiful items to a homeless shelter, hospital, senior citizen home, etc. and just donate them directly?


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Why not knit for babies in the hospital? No money involved but the satisfaction is unbelievable.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I can assure you that I took the time to email my local salvation army branch , explaining what I had done and could they use the items. I got a very nice email back, saying that they did not have any use for them at the moment. They did suggest I try my local hospital though. I will carry on knitting for charity, but I will ensure the items go to a charity that doesn't sell them but gives them directly to where they are needed. (I'm just not happy with the way the charity shops work.). That way I can still knit , enjoying it and hopefully helping others at the same time. ????


Great!

:sm24:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Think of it the other way round. If I were a mom on a very limited income, I would be thrilled to get a pretty dress or hat for my little one. Charity works both ways. If one can afford to buy designer clothes, one would not be shopping at a charity shop.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

pretzelzy said:


> Why donate to a charity shop? Why not just bring your beautiful items to a homeless shelter, hospital, senior citizen home, etc. and just donate them directly?


That's what I'm going to do now, I feel much happier with this way. I used the shops as we have quite a few that are easy to get to with my mobility problems . But hubby is going to help me deliver whatever I make now or I will post them. ????


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Ronnie B said:


> I have made many things for charity. Neo-natel hats, new born hats, Chemo caps, scarves, hats, and mittens for homeless and under privileged, and operation Santa. Made shawls, lap robes, lap robes for hurting individuals and veterans and many more.
> I have done this for many years and have spent Lord knows how much money and never thought to question it. I know that if you expect to get money for your time and the cost of your yarn then you shouldn't be knitting for charity. I think of charity as charity. I say give with a loving and open heart or else keep your money and don't waste your time or effort.


Yes. yes & YES. A couple of years ago I accidently discovered the prices placed on stuff I donated to a "NON" profit. high$ high$. I proceeded to investigate these outfits. It is their choice to charge, do whatever they wish with the gift I have given. 
Also my prerogative to have them "donated" "given" in a manner that makes feel like I am helping someone in need.....each charity has their own RULES & me too. I now hand deliver......and make certain that what I give is not for $$$ and to be given to a recipient in need. On a freezing cold windy day.......a scarf can feel like a hug even with a design element created by my old brain and arthritic hands. Just my opinion. thanks for reading. :sm06:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Think of it the other way round. If I were a mom on a very limited income, I would be thrilled to get a pretty dress or hat for my little one. Charity works both ways. If one can afford to buy designer clothes, one would not be shopping at a charity shop.


I can fully understand this and I agree. It was more to do with the shops lack of interest , making me re- think donating to them. I had given my time and effort, very willingly, but they seemed indifferent. So I would prefer it to go where it's really wanted and needed. ????


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

hersh said:


> Yes. yes & YES. A couple of years ago I accidently discovered the prices placed on stuff I donated to a "NON" profit. high$ high$. I proceeded to investigate these outfits. It is their choice to charge, do whatever they wish with the gift I have given.
> Also my prerogative to have them "donated" "given" in a manner that makes feel like I am helping someone in need.....each charity has their own RULES & me too. I now hand deliver......and make certain that what I give is not for $$$ and to be given to a recipient in need. On a freezing cold windy day.......a scarf can feel like a hug even with a design element created by my old brain and arthritic hands. Just my opinion. thanks for reading. :sm06:


I just wanted to help out, even if it was in a very simple way, as I'm a very average knitter. It's just a case of finding the right place for me and hopefully helping others. ????


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

misslucille40 said:


> I was thinking that, myself. Saw a woman doing that at a farmer's market one day. I know the woman has a boutique, and she bought an entire box of hand knit baby things from a vendor, when I was in her shop a week or so later, spied a display of the items with the vendor's tags replaced by tags with her shop name on, and priced up×4.
> I realize, technically, since she paid for them, she can do what she likes with them, but it seems wrong to me.


That's not wrong IMO - that's business, she bought the stuff from a 'wholesaler' and retailed them for a price which let her make a living ...... business!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Your description of a charity shop is exactly the same as the one I volunteer at in California. It is staffed entirely by volunteers. All the money taken with the exception of the rent and utilities, goes to the charities our church supports. The church itself does not benefit at all.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I am going to start giving to where my daughter works. 
That way I know its going toward her pay check and the company can continue to help the mentality challenged.


----------



## barnowlruth (Jan 28, 2016)

I would suggest that you contact your local prem baby unit or local hospice/hospital. They are always pleased to receive tiny garments for the new born babies or hats for those undergoing chemo. As you live in the South East, might I suggest that you try and contact the Queen Mother's Clothing Guild. The Guild collects hundreds of hand knitted garments which are passed onto UK charities to be used by the needy in society. If it is found that the items are being sold, the charity is removed from the list.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pretzelzy said:


> Why donate to a charity shop? Why not just bring your beautiful items to a homeless shelter, hospital, senior citizen home, etc. and just donate them directly?


This is what our group does. We also, individually, bring items to one of our local soup kitchens. There they get to know who needs what and give out the needed items. We also have homeless living in the woods where we can go and give out items.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

There is a group on the internet called knitting for charity they say knit what ever you want and they will pass it on to a charity in need Some charities are based in Uk and some abroad An example is if you make squares they will be made into dressing gowns or blankets for old people in Uk.


----------



## Lynnruth (Feb 21, 2011)

Perhaps you might look for a different venue for your knitting. I also do a lot of charity knitting, but my knitted items are not sold. I coordinate our church knitting circle and we knit prayer shawls for patient's undergoing cancer chemotherapy as well as premie hats for the neonatal intensive care unit at our local hospitals. I also knit hats, scarves and mitts at our local Senior Center and they are donated to Human Services at Christmas time to be given to the less fortunate. Lap robes at Christmas for "Soldiers Angels" which are given to veterans in our VA hospitals. There are so many worthwhile charities out there who really appreciate hand made items. Like all of you, I really enjoy knitting and this kind of charity knitting feels like a win-win for everyone. Just something to consider.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Almost everything I knit is for charity too. I would be angry if they charged anything for the things I have knitted. I really mean for the things to be given away at absolutely no charge. I have to say that, once people I know have learned that I do this, I have been given odds and ends and leftover yarns to knit, so it costs me very little--it is just something I do, and want the people to just enjoy it--payment enough.

NOW.......if I was knitting something for which I would be paid, I would want a fair price for it!


----------



## craftyl8y4 (Dec 30, 2016)

We have a cafe that every year asks for scarfs, hats, and mittens. All these items are hung on the wall and people just take them as they need them. One day a woman came in not realizing they were closed for dinner. After the owner scrounged up a makeshift meal she went to leave. The owner said you look like you need a scarf and hat. She told the woman to pick one from the wall. She asked which one can I have. The owner said, which one do you like? The woman immediately began crying and apologized, she said, I've never had a choice. Please know that even though the prices are cheap you are providing something no one else can, a luxury item that some would never have otherwise. The beauty and time of the items you make are appreciated by those who pay or not.


----------



## rab (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi from New Hampshire, my grand-daughter is handicap so I give most of my knitting and crocheting to her Mom and she uses the items to raise funds for research. Perhaps you could find a group or organization that would love to get some of your hand made goodies.

Good luck. Rab


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

I knit scarves and hats for underprivileged kids in a neighboring community. It is done through my Church, and once a year they are given to the kids. Several of us women do this, and I have heard that the kids (kindergartners) are so excited to receive them. It makes me feel good to know that I'm bringing some pleasure into their lives.

Maybe you could donate your items to something like that, where they go directly to the recipient and no price is assigned to them.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

I agree--I would rather give something away than sell it for less than it is worth. "Wal Mart syndrome" is very common in the Midwest--people do not value handwork. I do demos for a shop in a state historic site--one woman walked in and said in a loud voice--"Let's leave--it's just handmade crap". She was very lucky my spinning wheel was between me and her.....


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

craftyl8y4 - Well said!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

You are not being overly sensitive. This shop does not seem to be managed well and they are missing an opportunity to better support their charity. In one of our local charities, they have low prices but not as low as yours, and if a homeless person or someone in need comes in, they let them choose whatever they need without a fee. 

Maybe you should see if there is another charity shop or cause you may want to contribute to.


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

You are not being over-sensitive but I agree it is disheartening to see your work sold for such low prices. Why don't you try sending to somewhere like "Knit for Peace" who are a registered charity based in London and match knitters with good causes. Full details at www.knitforpeace.org.uk


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

The charity I give my knitted items to does not charge. They give the items to the needy. I like rhat.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It is nice to know that so many Knitting Paradise members give to charities. You are a wonderful group of creative and generous people.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree. I knit and they go to our homeless shelter. People are given things when they need them .


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Twistle said:


> You are not being over-sensitive but I agree it is disheartening to see your work sold for such low prices. Why don't you try sending to somewhere like "Knit for Peace" who are a registered charity based in London and match knitters with good causes. Full details at www.knitforpeace.org.uk


Thank you. My friends and I felt disinclined to donate anymore to this charity, meaning that they would have less hand knits to sell( perhaps that's what they wanted ?). We all are happy to still knit and donate , just elsewhere now though. 
I have had some lovely ideas from you all, so a big thank you. ????


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

It is disillusioning to see all your talent, time and costs devalued. Think I'd knit for hospitals - they often have use for premie clothes, blankets, etc. You may even consider knitting burial gowns for stillborns or babies who die shortly after birth. I read an article that explained the deceased babies are dressed in the donated hand made gowns and caps and the parents are allowed to spend a small amount of time with their deceased child before burial. I hope you will decide on some way to pass on the lovely items you create to benefit those who really need them. In the last example it offers a measure of comfort for grieving parents - no way you can put a price on that - priceless. Your talent and generosity are amazing. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought charity mean free. The giver and receiver.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
> It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


Do you have a woman's refuge near you? We have one & they are always keen to receive babies & children's things. I live near Greenwich, SELondon


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Been following this item, only now getting to post. I was involved in running a 'charity' shop a number of years ago. The shop was only open on certain days of the week, so people got to know of its existence. It never ceased to amaze myself and the other volunteer (there were only 2 of us) as how greedy some people were. You might ask for €5 (euro) for an item and you would be offered €1. You might be lucky to get €3. We were fundraising for a local school and all monies received went towards its upkeep. Many of the customers were mothers of the school children and we knew could afford more.
I now have found a local charity that gets my knitted/crochet articles and I know that what I give goes to 'good, deserving' homes.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


I knit for charity for most of the time but don't give to charity shops. There is a project that I am connected to that takes things to war torn countries like Syria, Yemen etc. he takes food, bedding, nappies etc. I am so happy to be part of this amazing project and delight in the thought that cold children are benefitting, much better than seeing our hard work being sold for a pittance. Seems you could be based in the UK, I could give you details if you private message me. X


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

RWC Knits said:


> I thought charity mean free. The giver and receiver.


I didn't want or expect any monetary rewards, I do it as I care. But after being told how much of the money raised goes towards the charities costs ( I do know they have to pay rent and wages etc, ) I wonder how much actually goes to where it's really needed ? It just seems to me, a better idea to donate directly , that way I feel better doing what little I can . ????


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

BABS61 said:


> I didn't want or expect any monetary rewards, I do it as I care. But after being told how much of the money raised goes towards the charities costs ( I do know they have to pay rent and wages etc, ) I wonder how much actually goes to where it's really needed ? It just seems to me, a better idea to donate directly , that way I feel better doing what little I can . ????


I agree. Donate to a shelter.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> I knit for charity for most of the time but don't give to charity shops. There is a project that I am connected to that takes things to war torn countries like Syria, Yemen etc. he takes food, bedding, nappies etc. I am so happy to be part of this amazing project and delight in the thought that cold children are benefitting, much better than seeing our hard work being sold for a pittance. Seems you could be based in the UK, I could give you details if you private message me. X


Thanks, I have sent you a pm. X


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

We have a wonderful program called Super Santa that provides gifts for children from birth to 18. They make sure each child has a toy, a book, a jacket, & hat & mittens. I knit hats for this program and know it's going to a good cause. My knitting group donated over 150 hats last year. I'd rather knit for a group that I know gives to those who truly need. We also have a program for homeless teens that I'm going to knit for this year.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

This is why I give to charities who give the items free to the recipients and not sell. Those that receive are truly in need such as homeless or in shelters and the gift to them is priceless as they really appreciate what they get. Check around and see if that works for you. If you do baby items, hospitals will take preemie hats etc., and even need infant burial robes. Homeless shelters need hats, scarves, gloves, mittens, warm socks, etc. Veterans organizations need lapghans (3' x 4' afghan sized for hospital bed), hats, scarves, stump covers for amputees, toe cast covers, etc.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I guess once it leaves your hands you have no control. Here's my thought. Instead of donating to shops give the items directly. They won't be sold but to me that would give more satisfaction. Many make hats for premature babies, etc, and give them directly to a hospital. In the winter when I have warm clothes or blankets to donate , I don't give them to Goodwill, for example. I'll take them directly to a rescue mission in town and I know they will be used immediately by those who really need them.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree with Bluejaygirl5 don't donate them to someplace to sell them that is disheartening to me donate to a charitable organization (I am not sure about this overseas so forgive suggestions that may not make sense to you)such as project Linus where there is absolutely no charge it is as it were a gift of a goodwill ambassador just a good christian thing to do the right thing to do. I do not ponder on the things I donate because then I start thinking awful things like what if they don't like them or throw them away or or or that serves no purpose, I have been told by my daughter that works in a hospital that has relatives (inlaws) that received outfits and blankets from project linus that were overwhelmed with the generosity and they weren't poor or indigent but they were grateful at a time they weren't sure that thier now almost 2 yo was going to live one of the items came from me though I had no hand in it.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try your LYS they sometimes sell handmade for a small commission.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you talked to a women's shelter? I would think they would love to have anything you were to make.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

I agree that giving to "charity" shops is rather like giving pearls to swine. Most definitely find a direct destination (or several) to donate your beautiful handiwork: Baby things to receiving homes or organizations that help young mothers, chemo caps to cancer care places, shawls and laprobes to eldercare homes, etc.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


I agree with " Bluejaygirl5 "..... 
I am kind of new to knitting, so I haven't done a lot of knitting for charities. I recently made some baby booties and matching caps and gave them to a local charity that is run by nuns. They have a small " store " but they don't sell things there. Instead, low income families can come get clothes and things for their children. The nuns were so excited to receive my handmade items! They said that a lot of these women don't get nice handmade items for their babies. I didn't get money for them, but the feeling and thanks I got for my items, meant so much to me. I also received a nice letter from this charity and an amount for a tax deduction.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry for your pain I think I would hand into a center or the hospital where you know it will be appreciated 
Don't give up knitting for charity just donate it I find I get more satisfaction that way


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> You can hand in unwanted clothing, books, household items etc. These are then priced and sold to raise money for the charity. Not all of the money is going to the charity as rent on the shop has to be paid, staff must be paid ( although some are volunteers). It isn't only people on low income who shop there. Some people look on them as a good source of designer clothing, for example, at a very low price.


OK, here it is a thrift shop and true, people from all walks of life shop there. I was thinking it was a different type of shop. I thought maybe it was different there. Here most people that I know that do charity knitting donate to groups that distribute items directly. I would not make hats for example and give them to Goodwill to sell in their stores. I would give them to a school or church to give out as needed.


----------



## dray965 (Dec 3, 2016)

If you're hunting somewhere to give knitted baby layettes, consider your local funeral homes or your hospitals.

I had a baby granddaughter die when her mom was in the last part of her 5th month. Because she was a live birth, a funeral was required by law. When we went to make arrangements, the director asked whether or not we had something in which to bury her. NO, we certainly didn't and was at a loss of what to do in our grief. He told us that a woman made layettes and dropped them by for just such happenings. He brought out beautiful layettes in various sizes. Our Monica was about the size of those tiny baby dolls you see in the toy stores and there was a preemie one that was just right.

I'll never forget the kindness of that woman and how much that meant to us.

About the hospital suggestion:

In the U.S. (Texas and Oklahoma), when you are leaving the hospital to go home with your brand-new baby, it is a custom to dress him/her as nicely as you can afford and take a picture. Then when you arrive home to adoring relatives, your baby is already dressed for company.

I worked as a guidance counselor in a public school before retirement and found out that many of our poorer people hardly even had a diaper nor a blanket to wrap their darling in. So I began making layettes, including the blankets to go with, and giving them to a local parenting agency that worked with the new mothers. They handed them out for me and sometimes would take a picture of them and bring it to show me the new mom and baby.

Doing this because of the blessings I get out of blessing others, I did this anonymously, of course. 

I hope this sparks some ideas for those of you loving to knit and bless others.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

dray965 said:


> If you're hunting somewhere to give knitted baby layettes, consider your local funeral homes or your hospitals.
> 
> I had a baby granddaughter die when her mom was in the last part of her 5th month. Because she was a live birth, a funeral was required by law. When we went to make arrangements, the director asked whether or not we had something in which to bury her. NO, we certainly didn't and was at a loss of what to do in our grief. He told us that a woman made layettes and dropped them by for just such happenings. He brought out beautiful layettes in various sizes. Our Monica was about the size of those tiny baby dolls you see in the toy stores and there was a preemie one that was just right.
> 
> ...


I love the ideas you put forward!
When I worked in Africa, I would often knit and give to neonatal care unit where most of the babies and moms had nothing
It was wonderful seeing the smiles on their faces!!
Also we would give to the motherless babies homes they have there where the children had very little and even the women taking care of them had nothing!
Giving directly to people in need is so gratifying.


----------



## oma08 (Aug 30, 2013)

ALL of my knitting is given to charity, but it is not sold, I take it to the homeless shelter in town, and Ronald mc Donald house. Those people are grateful for anything they can get. Also the hospitals are GIVING it to premies, and chemo patients. I have done this for years, and still feel good when I make a delivery.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I really do sympathise with you. That's a ridiculous price, even for a charity shop. I don't know where you live, but I wouldn't knit for that charity shop if they sell for those prices.
I live in Cornwall, UK, and I shop at charity shops as well as giving. I bought myself 2 jumpers, in November. They were both mass produced and worn, but good. I paid £4 each for
them. I would love to be able to buy hand or machine knitted, or crochet items for £4. But the charity shops near me charge a lot more for new hand made clothes and other craft
items. I know people like to get things from charity shops as cheaply as possible, but they do not have to practically give them away. I have friends who regularly buy from charity
shops down here, and willingly pay up to £12 for hand knitted garments. I've seen hand knitted coats up for sale at £15 to £20, and most of them are not new!!!!!
I think it's the shops fault and not the customers. I live on a basic state pension, and don't have money to spare, but I would not expect to get anything for 50p, even at a jumble sale.
It just doesn't happen here, or in Manchester, where my sisters live. They are more expensive than down here.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Many times children show up at school without mittens or hats. Perhaps you could talk to a teacher and see the need there, they know if a child has a real need.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree with Bluejaygirl. I had 2 garage sales. A lot of clothes and many items that I knitted and crocheted, peope just weren't interested in the crafted clothing,


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
> It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


I have been happy donating some knitted items to our local home for battered wives (many with small children). They are very grateful and I would rather give these things to someone than be insulted by the prices marked.

I have already posted this, but in our bazaar this year one person made the Greenhouse topsy turvy doll that has all the little details for Miss Muffet, Red Riding Hood and Old Mother Hubbard. It is beautiful knitting and no detail missed with all the little pieces (spider, tuffet, bouquet for granny, dog and empty dog bowl - among others) and they were going to sell the whole thing for $15! She spent six months making this...Instead the knitters group decided to have a raffle and they raised over $300 for the doll. Fortunately, for me and the satisfaction of many others, I won it and I DO appreciate the skill and talent that went into it. I am saving it for my daughter's birthday as she has an extensive doll collection. She doesn't know that. I showed it to her and every time she comes over she wants to play with it (she's close to retirement age!). We both play for a few minutes! Sometimes these things are appreciated, but not often.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Find a charity that will pass on your knitted items directly to the ones that need them, eg hospitals for baby hats, homeless shelters for hats and scarves etc. It will be much more satisfying for you that someone will appreciate your handmade items or really need your items.


----------



## suescrafts (Mar 5, 2016)

My sister and I decided to crochet small bennies and caps to be given to the St. Jude's. We use the left over yarns from projects and she will have them blessed and distributed. I thought about selling some of the items I have made and people want handmade, just don't want to pay the cost to have it made or already made. They think it should be free or at least cheap.
I told one woman to go purchase the yarn and make herself if she thought it was cheap. She said she could but why when someone else will make it for her. 
Some people.


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

I commend you all for the work you are doing to make the world a better place! If you do not feel good about where your work is going, change it. Perhaps join an organization that works directly with the underprivileged and learn to make a product that they can use directly or if they resale, a product that is in demand and will sell at a higher price. Watch your town for people who are homeless or sick, living without heat or transportation. Remember that your real value cannot be measured in dollars or pounds!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

You will often find the homeless a little bit as if they deserve special things; however, I have found the women in the battered shelters are extremely grateful for anything they get. I would choose them over the homeless, but truth is the homeless need these things whether they appreciate them or not, so it's still a good cause.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

You might feel better if you find a way to give the items directly to the person who will use them. Maybe attend events that charities hold--or visit your local children's hospital, shelter, food pantry, etc., etc., etc.


BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have seen the same over here, the only place i've seen baby hand knit's (with proceeds going to charity) being sold for big $$$'s was at a hospital shop, they had a shelf and a rack with a few item's, a small premmie hat $25+ a small layette set from $60 this was 5-6 year's ago.....the hospital did have a premmie baby unit, not sure if they sold much 

Maybe knit your item's and sell at a craft fair, (or something like) and then donate the $$$'s to the charity you wish to help


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a well known fact that anything hand made is not priced according to value. My group of Nifty Knitters buy or are given yarns to knit for charity. We have requests from churches for the homeless and needy families , community organizations etc. A lovely note of thanks is so much appreciated and all that we expect. We know we are helping the less fortunate and that feeling is priceless.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

A charity shop is exactly that. They don't price things according to the value of the material or work involved but what they feel people can afford. Some people who can afford it take advantage of this. And some I know, in the shop where I volunteer, buy items cheap and then sell online at inflated prices. This really bothers me but there is nothing to be done about it, they can't choose who they sell to.

Do you have a "safe house" in your area where families leaving a situation can go? More often than not these people have to leave with only the clothes on their backs. I'm sure anything you could donate would be much appreciated. See if you can contact such a place and ask what is most needed.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I make my charity items with the expectation that they will be given away to someone who will gain comfort from them. If an organization wants to charge a small amount so that the recipient feels that they have been able to purchase the item (as opposed to accepting charity) then I'm on favor of that to allow the person some dignity. My joy is in creating something that will be useful. If I want to be paid then I'll do special orders or sell my items with the intent to recover some of my costs. That's a different audience.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I guess i have a misconception about the word charity. All my knitting is for charity, but at no charge and from the heart. I knit for children's hospitals, nursing homes, cancer patients, etc. To me, that is the true meaning of charity. Tigerlily


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel sorry for you; all that hard work valued at so little. The charity shops near me don't sell anything cheap. I have seen odd balls of yarn selling for the same as new in the shops. The clothes aren't cheap either. When I visited Manchester there was a charity shop selling books for 30p each. I bought 10. They start a £1 down here.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

yourmother306 said:


> OMG Look what I found!
> 
> http://knitforlife.co.uk/charities.php
> 
> Anything in your area?


Hi Have just looked at your charities web site.

What a shame!!! there are so few charities on the site.

A lot of counties are not even represented Buckinghamshire being one that I have close links with.

I know they will not have money to advertise but it would be wonderful if more would register.

Margaret uk


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

tigerlily said:


> I guess i have a misconception about the word charity. All my knitting is for charity, but at no charge and from the heart. I knit for children's hospitals, nursing homes, cancer patients, etc. To me, that is the true meaning of charity. Tigerlily


That's exactly what it means and why I do it happily. My main gripe is the sheer indifference hand knitted items seem to get. Almost as if they have no worth and not just monetary either, so are sold very cheaply . (I'm not alone in finding this out). I'm not after a pat on the back or anything else. But knowing my items could go to somewhere that's genuinely happy to pass them on is what I need to find. ????


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I would find that very discouraging, too. The group I belong to donates directly to organizations where the items are donated to those in need. In the case of nursing homes and veteran's center's, and hospices the recipients may not be financially needy, but they appreciate the fact that we care. Some facilities raffle off special afghans or use them as prizes in their Bingo games. Just a thought.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are enjoying the knitting process and that satisfies you, then it doesn't matter what they charge. If they charge a small amount then three people benefit (you for the satisfaction of knitting, the buyer, and the person that receives what the $ serves). However, If your heart is on helping the charity, you would do better to knit for yourself and your deservings an donate $ to the charity.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


In my case, I used to knit and crochet for a Catholic Hospital and I though I was donating the items for people that couldn't afford them (Blankets, baby clothes, etc.), until I saw them at their boutique for sale at so high a price, I couldn't afford them myself. Now I prefer to donate directly to families in need.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I can empathise with Babs61. Now I give my handknits or crochet items to our local hospital for their hospital shop where the funds that are raised from the sale of these items goes to purchase of machines for the hospital e.g. Humidicribs, that all the community can use. Also a local community centre for the homeless is always after beanies, mittens and rugs. This way I satisfy my yearning to create. ????


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Our group knits for charity and donate to oncology depts. in two local hospitals and an outlet for unwed mothers, homeless and veterans. No one is charged for any item and the items are most appreciated. Would not knit for any group that sells items donated. We get a lot of donated yarn but also buy yarn ourselves. It is a gratifying feeling to know that I am knitting/crocheting for someone who really needs and appreciates the efforts.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

barnowlruth said:


> I would suggest that you contact your local prem baby unit or local hospice/hospital. They are always pleased to receive tiny garments for the new born babies or hats for those undergoing chemo. As you live in the South East, might I suggest that you try and contact the Queen Mother's Clothing Guild. The Guild collects hundreds of hand knitted garments which are passed onto UK charities to be used by the needy in society. If it is found that the items are being sold, the charity is removed from the list.


I donate to our local hospital prem baby unit. I was shocked to learn they need a minimum of 500 baby hats per year.

Margaret uk


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I've read all the replies with interest. It does seem as if I'm not alone in finding out that some charity shops aren't all they seem to be. I'm more than happy to knit for charitable causes and will keep on doing so. We live on pensions, so I do have to watch my outlay but I'm happiest when knitting for others. As I have RA, knitting can cause me pain but as I get help from NHS etc, it's my way of giving a little something back to the community , being limited to what else I can do. I get a happy feeling knowing I might just help someone else. And to me , that's the whole point. So from now on charity shops are out and direct donations are in. ????
I thank all of you for your time and posts. I like the way we can all have differing opinions over the same subjects. ????


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Found this on Pinterest and that it really expressed what a lot of us feel.


----------



## mamadebg (Dec 21, 2016)

If you want to sell your items, try an Etsy shop. If you want to donate, give to those who need it, as Bluejaygirl says!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't understand this attitude. I knit things for the poor, & they get them free either at our City Mission, & some poor kids get them through their schools. Aren't you trying to help poor people? If not, then sell your things a an upscale boutique at higher prices. Otherwise, give your items away. That's true charity.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

If I were you, I'd donate them to a church or to some organization that gives the clothes to (clearly) needy people. There are many people who are not needy who shop at thrift stores and such just to get a bargain. I'd rather see the hand knitted items go free to people I know are in dire need. There are so many of them these days, and they might not be able to even afford the low prices that store is asking.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I totally agree. I am on a fixed income and housebound, but get a feeling of usefullness and satisfaction knitting for others. Tigerlily


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't think we have charity shops here in the US. I knit for charity and leave the items at our church. The items are divided between several ministries our church is involved with. Once I pass them on to the church I do not consider them mine any longer.

I would hate to see my work so low valued, but I have been in the art world for nearly 60 years, fine art, and even there you seldom get the value of your work. You can only get the price that the market will allow. The prices at your charity shop may be, for them, the best way to go. They can charge low prices and people will buy, knowing they got a good deal. They need the money and probably know that if they charged higher prices the items wouldn't move. It is charity and once out of your hands they can charge whatever they want. It's sad but true. Make it with love and prayers for charity and don't look at their prices. If prices are that important to,you find a different place to sell your knitting.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Linda Beth said:


> I don't understand this attitude. I knit things for the poor, & they get them free either at our City Mission, & some poor kids get them through their schools. Aren't you trying to help poor people? If not, then sell your things a an upscale boutique at higher prices. Otherwise, give your items away. That's true charity.


I do seem to be getting a little stick for making a simple comment that charity shops look down on handknits , as if they aren't worth of even being in the shop, let alone sold. So we will stick a very low price on them, just to get rid of them ! This attitude has put myself and others l know of donating to them, which is a shame as they lose out. It makes the efforts seem trivialised . I would much rather give them away to a shelter, home etc, thats genuinely happy to have them, which is what I will be doing now.


----------



## amron (Jan 1, 2017)

My mum knits lots of preemie hats for all those tiny babies, the hospital staff and mums really appreciate them, once they have been used on one baby they cannot pass them on so there is always a need and she gets real pleasure from doing this.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A Mom's to be house would accept the items you describe with love and distribute to some sweet baby who truly has little.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting is a hobby once done we have created something that can be pass on in some cases to charity. 

If our hobby was doing crossword puzzles or drawing & coloring in books. These hobbies are often times thrown out at least with knitting it can be put to some good use.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I knitted a pair of fingerless gloves and a matching fancy hat. I donated them to an educational charity. I spent over $20 on the washable wool yarn & designed the hat myself. They decided to put it on the silent auction table. There was a $6 bid near the end, so I bid $10 and got them back to give to my daughter for Christmas. She was delighted as she had seen them and was disappointed that I gave them away. They were just what she wanted. Win, win, win all around.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

MAGSBISH said:


> There is a group on the internet called knitting for charity they say knit what ever you want and they will pass it on to a charity in need Some charities are based in Uk and some abroad An example is if you make squares they will be made into dressing gowns or blankets for old people in Uk.


Sorry I just checked the site I called Knit for Peace :sm16:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


How about knitting for the local premature baby unit

:sm03:


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't give the charity shop anything. Nearly all of charity donations I make get distributed directly to the poor and destitute, and that's how I wish it to stay.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I knit and donate to charities that give the items to the needy and the homeless. I want my items going directly to the people who reaally need them not have to buy them from a Charity Shop.


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

Couldn't agree with you more! What I concluded was I will make things for a favorite charity, once in a while something nice for myself or loved ones, the rest will be accumulated to sell at my own table at the county fairs in late Summer. You can charge whatever you want, and your work will be duly admired and rewarded. Use the money to buy more yarn ). Don't sell your talents short, after all you are paying for that yarn.


----------



## LinnK (Dec 12, 2015)

Granny knits unique kitten sets for her daughter's kindergarten class each year. The mittens stay in the desk so the children have warm hands at daily recess. At the end of the year, the kids go home with the pair for younger siblings. Year after year this personal mission has been a labor of love and granny knows where a need is being met in her community!


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


I AGREE, just before Christmas I took 9 baby blankets with matching caps to the maternity unit at my hospital where I also volunteer, so I knew how they would use them (give them to mothers who can't afford own layettes).
My payment is all the ooohs and aaahs I hear from nurses and other volunteers who see them. My heart swells to hear the appreciation of my work (and expense) and I am HAPPY!!
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Why not send your items to the orphans in South Africa through KAS charity where there's true need and appreciation of knitted items. 
www.knit-a-square.com


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> If you are enjoying the knitting process and that satisfies you, then it doesn't matter what they charge. If they charge a small amount then three people benefit (you for the satisfaction of knitting, the buyer, and the person that receives what the $ serves). However, If your heart is on helping the charity, you would do better to knit for yourself and your deservings an donate $ to the charity.


Well said.


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

As you say you're doing it for charity. Once in their hands they can do what they want. Perhaps if you donate directly to a homeless shelter etc you'd feel better.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with what others have suggested. Give directly to users. If you enjoy making baby clothes, check with your locals Child Protective Services. Harris County, TX (Houston) CPS has a charity foundation arm called BeAResource. They collect clothes and other items that children being taken into foster care need. They also provide birthday/Christmas/graduation gifts to foster children. They love receiving handmade items - baby clothes, hats and scarves and gloves for older kids.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Certainly NOT a reflection on you or your work.
I rather donate to local hospitals and shelters. Then all is given away. \Some how that makes me feel better than seeing it sold for $1.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Quite frankly, I probably would have taken at least some of my items back depending on the price of the yarn involved, my time spent making same, and how little they were charging. I probably would have paid the little bit of money they were asking and then took them to a domestic violence shelter or a hospital to simply give away rather than trying to sell them. I mean really, you are already out of the time and money spent so what is another few dollars? At the very least, I would be majorly disappointed and upset. So much so that I would probably shift my charity focus to the Oncology ward and make chemo caps and other charitable items to simply give away to people who need the hats and other items that you might make.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Several artists I know have donated hand made items for various fundraising efforts, and all agree that the items rarely produce the income they might in a different setting. Locally, the charity shops primarily offer used items, not hand made things, so similar baby items would be priced the same, regardless of whether they are new, used, hand made, or produced in a factory. They don't really have (or take) the time to place an individual value/price on each item donated to the store.

In contrast, my favorite charity shop provides things free of charge to the people who come to the organization for other services. It's not an "open" shop where those with means come for bargains. Most of my own knitted donations go to a central city hospital to be given free of charge to the babies born there. 

Donating your lovely hand knit pieces directly to persons in need locally or internationally may be a more satisfying way to use your time, talent, and treasure.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

My knitting is 90% for charity with a few items for family and friends. I also do a bit of sewing and quilting for them. I donate to a charity that distributes to our Native people in very cold and isolated communities up in Canada's north. I drop off my items to a Christian radio station here in my town (one of the DJ's is on the Board of Directors), he packs it into his van and drives up to the Christian Ministry in Ottawa generally twice a year and drops the stuff off there. The stuff donated is never sold, it's given out to whoever needs it. 

I did one day phone the Ministry's secretary and asked specifically what they wanted and needed. Her reply - "Anything and everything is appreciated and cherished. Some of these communities are so remote that you can only visit in winter when the lakes freeze over and you get a lift on a plane and then, of course, you get directly into the community by snow mobile. Some of the places can be gotten to by road but again that's winter when the peat freezes and you don't sink." 

I'm glad to donate somewhere where everything is needed and wanted. Maybe you shouldn't give to charity shops but to homeless shelters or other charities that don't sell your knitting. Someone will always be grateful.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

BABS61 said:


> I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
> It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


I live in Florida, obviously, no where near you and I knit for babies and little kids. I donate the items to a Women's Help Center which assists needy new Mom's with diapers, baby items, blankets, baby clothing, etc up to the child's 3rd birthday. All handmade items are GIVEN DIRECTLY to needy new Mom's as part of a baby layette. I'm not sure how the women are screened as to qualify for assistance but this Help Center has a great reputation locally. I hope you can find someplace like that near where you live. That way you'll know the items are going to the people/babies who need them, appreciate them, and value the people who donate too.

Like everyone, I don't knit for the "thank you's," but I received a beautiful thank you note when I donated 25 baby washcloths last year. I'm working on another batch right now.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

lots of strong opinions on here today! lol


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I totally agree with this. At least then you know it is appreciated. My sister-in-law used to volunteer in a charity shop and she finally quit because all the well-off ladies were paying very low prices for the best items before they even got on the floor. To me a charity shop should not only sell to make money for charity but it should also be a place where people who can't afford to pay retail prices can get great items cheaply. My son gets many high end clothes and shoes at Value Village which makes him feel great.



Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

my suggestion: find a local charity group that is NOT going to sell your items. I donate ski hats (or Chemo hats) to a nearby hospital and also knit baby hats for low-income families to be placed in their layettes. Also, pediatric cancer hats. If friends ask for a hat for themselves--upfront I tell them I sell these for $10.00. Otherwise ONLY charity groups that will keep them for their own use--no selling! I also knit for a local animal rescue group I volunteer with--for fund-raising--selling price, $10.00.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you's are almost a thing of the past--I appreciate each one I do receive. Kids today have lost so much in proper etiquette--please, thank you, your welcome!! Such a shame.


----------



## DianeB77 (Nov 18, 2016)

I admit it would bother me too. I would rather gather the goods and take them to a hospital for direct donation to the needy. I have done lap robes and shawls and delivered them before Christmas at Care Homes. Hats for the troops. Blankets and hats for newborns at hospitals because many that have babies don't have money to buy many clothes. I think the trick is to find what method would please you most. The store that sells them may be raising funds for Charity but I think the prices are way too low for newly made. If you shop there, you would expect to support the charity but the prices are as if the items were used. These being new should be priced accordingly. Meanwhile, keep knitting and donating...maybe to another source for the needy. It is a wonderful thing you do and very much appreciated by whoever receives your gift. With all this discussion, I am ready to pick up my hook and get busy here in Manteca, California! Thank you!


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

This surprises me - I guess in my mind I figured the knit object would be sold and the money donated to the charity for use for the homeless or whatever. I did not think that these things would be SOLD at whatever price to the needy person. I guess my thinking was way off. I guess I will continue knitting warm things and donating to the elementary school where our church is located. We had a giving tree for them at Christmas as this is a needy neighborhood.

Have a great New Year everyone.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Consider selling your wares where they will bring in more $$$ and then donate the profit to your charity.


----------



## arlene28 (May 18, 2016)

I agree with bluejaygirl5. Hand made is
T L C.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've given up for the most part in donating items to local thrift shops. It's heartbreaking to see the prices and hear some of the comments. When I want to do charity knitting, I ask hospitals and women's shelters what they need and knit or crochet for those needs. Gives me pleasure to know I'm helping a good cause.

I hand knit, machine knit and crochet.

Marge


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I would suggest knitting and giving items directly to someone who
> Needs them. Like nursing homes, homeless charities, shelters, etc.
> Your hard work would be appreciated and so needed.


I would add crisis nurseries and hospitals to that list. There are babies that go home from hospitals with almost nothing, to have a beautifully made outfit would be a blessing for many new moms.

I have found in my own charity knitting, that there is always someone out there that would love to have, and really appreciate, well made hand knit items. I have a friend who knows many people that belong to groups that help veterans. Through my friend, I offered one group hand knit hats for homeless veterans, and was rather abruptly told they didn't need any as they had a church group that knit for them. At the same meeting, someone else over heard that exchange and said they would love to have as many hats (men's, women's and children's) as I would like to donate since that organization focused on veterans and their families. An off hand comment from my dil lead to me making hats for her church charity. Sometimes things fall in your lap and sometimes it takes a bit of looking, but if you are not happy with the group you are knitting for, there are plenty of others who would truly value your work.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> Many times children show up at school without mittens or hats. Perhaps you could talk to a teacher and see the need there, they know if a child has a real need.


My contact person locally is the school nurse. This is only my second winter knitting for them, but the kids know to see her if they need a hat, "Ms -----, do you have any more of those hats? It's cold". When I saw her last month, she told the story of a male teacher being caught unprepared (and on playground duty) on an unusually cold day. She said, he was so cold his ears were bright red. It seems the students insisted he go see the nurse to get a hat...and he did. So next delivery will contain 2-3 adult male sized hats, since most women can wear the kid size. Knitting for schools also has the advantage of being local with no need to mail donations.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My friend's mother in law worked in a charity shop for 20 years. She was a knitter and priced garments properly. Then a new male manager came to the shop. He said knitted baby things were to be priced at £1 each. After an argument my friends mil left the shop for good.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

There seems to be a fair amount of criticism for those who can afford to shop elsewhere, that shop at thrift/charity stores. Well, I am one of those people, and yes I look for bargains. I am solidly middleclass, but was raised to be frugal. I don't mind spending money, but I hate to waste it. The pre owned jeans I can get at a thrift store (for $10) usually look nicer than the artificially distressed jeans I can get at a mall and the $40 I save buys enough yarn to raise $80+ for the scouting group I raise money for. The $4 I spend on thrift store yarn (I shamelessly use military and senior discounts) will keep 10 heads warm for a winter. By CHOOSING to live rather frugally, I can support four organizations with my knitting and make monetary gifts to another four.

Each of us who knits for charity is trying to do good and maximize that good. Many of us find that giving directly does that better and more efficiently than donating hand crafted items to be sold by a third party. Choosing NOT to use a third party vendor, doesn't make one less charitable, it just means they choose a different way to give.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

A big thank you to all that have contributed to this thread , it's been very interesting to read all the views. My friends and I are still going to knit for charities that need the help . We aren't looking for praise, just the knowledge that our time and efforts are doing some good and will go somewhere that they hopefully can make a difference. Our real gripe was the indifference charity shops show with our donations. There are so many deserving causes that we can help in our small way. ????


----------



## Fiona03 (Nov 25, 2016)

BABS61 said:


> Update.
> A lovely KPer - yourmother306 - has taken the time to send me a list of UK charities , that will give me many options for donating my knitting to. I still very much want to donate to charity, as it's my way of being able to do something. This way I can select the ones I feel will benefit the most. I thank all that offered their opinions and help. ????????


Babs61 could,you send me a copy of the list of charities that "yourmother306" recently sent you. I have looked for ages for uk charities accepting/wanted knitted items and could not find any. Many thanks Fiona


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Fiona03 said:


> Babs61 could,you send me a copy of the list of charities that "yourmother306" recently sent you. I have looked for ages for uk charities accepting/wanted knitted items and could not find any. Many thanks Fiona
> 
> This is the link she very kindly sent me. Hope it helps . X
> 
> http://knitforlife.co.uk/charities.php


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

BABS61 said:


> I did contact my local Salvation Army branch, to see if they could use them, but they said there was no call for them at the moment ! ????
> It's just a bit frustrating as I have no little ones of my own to knit for, and my family have more no interest in hand knitted things either....I guess I will keep on Knitting but lookout for deserving causes. ????


 Women's shelters here in the USA will gladly take knitted, crocheted hats,
mitts of any size for those they help.
Maybe you could find something similar in the U.K.


----------



## GG-Mom (May 2, 2013)

Your local community service groups that have contact with those in NEED would be more than happy to have your donations. Contact them and see what their clients needs are. These and homeless shelters are the ones we give our hand made donations to. Joyce


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I would always prefer that things go directly to someone who needs them for personal use.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


I don't know how taxes work in England, but do you/can you get a donation receipt for your taxes? Then, you get some tax relief from your donation to compensate for your expense. In the US, after a certain $$ amount, charity donations can be deducted from your taxes.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

BABS61 said:


> I knit mainly for charity, giving virtually all to a local charity shop. I gave 3 carrier bags full just before Xmas. I was passing the shop today and saw some of the bits out on display, that was nice. Not so nice was the price they were selling for ! A hand knitted jumper for 50p and a dress for £1 !! ( that was on all baby clothes, not just mine, lol) . I went in and made a general comment about prices , only to be told " People want and expect cheap as they think charity means almost free" . Now, I understand it's better to get a little than nothing and for some buyers, it may be all they can afford. I do knit for pleasure and fun, but, when I factor in the cost of me buying the yarns and the time it takes to make them, I do wonder if it's worth it and maybe I should stop ? I know they have to offer better prices than regular shops but everything was brand new.
> Ok, rant over. Perhaps I'm just being over sensitive today.....????


forget that. why don't you knit for your local baby unit. they are very appreciative and you know where they are going. the premmie cardis do not take long to knit and they need lots of little hats.


----------



## vsigsheba (Aug 15, 2011)

Joanne Hyde said:


> I can understand your frustration as some of the people who buy these may not need a lower price. Unless you are trying to make money (and there is nothing wrong with that) it might be more rewarding to give them to some organization who helps the homeless or an after school program where kids need mittens or hats.


I agree ... locally our "charity shop" i.e. thrift store sells knitted items that their auxilliary have knitted, for next to nothing. People then expect that those prices are fair for knitting. I knit a lot & sell once/yr. at local craft fair & many people won't buy as they think it's too expensive ... Adult socks $25.00 ...the sock yarn costs $18./$20 ...so I am not making a fortune for my efforts. Some people have told me they can buy 6 pr. @ Walmart for $12. ... I say that's great, you should enjoy those socks. I know they are nowhere near the quality (they have a seam that rubs over the knuckles) & are not quality materials. I gave a dozen toques (winter hats) to a homeless shelter ...that way the people that really need it, rather than people who don't, but shop for all the bargains at the thrift shop. .... That's my "rant"!! Have a great day.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I am very careful who I give to for charity. Some are of course charities. Some are resale or throw out hand made ( like goodwill) The Salvation army marks up terribly so no. A friend donated furniture found it on sale at flea market! In my area the dressing room does a coat drive I make scarves so each coat going out has one. Those go directly to community. Id think a school resource person would be a good contact too.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

How wonderful you do all that work for charity. I would just recommend you find a charity that donates to a group that actually wear the items instead. Then you know the recipient will appreciate the item and the money makes no difference. I remember still getting a hat for my premie baby and how much it meant.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> My contact person locally is the school nurse. This is only my second winter knitting for them, but the kids know to see her if they need a hat, "Ms -----, do you have any more of those hats? It's cold". When I saw her last month, she told the story of a male teacher being caught unprepared (and on playground duty) on an unusually cold day. She said, he was so cold his ears were bright red. It seems the students insisted he go see the nurse to get a hat...and he did. So next delivery will contain 2-3 adult male sized hats, since most women can wear the kid size. Knitting for schools also has the advantage of being local with no need to mail donations.


Great!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I understand how you feel as well. I have give up knitting for charity shops for that very reason. Now I make prayer shawls and scarves for members of my church and their families or I knit/crochet for charities that pass the item on to people who need the items. At least this way there are no hurt feelings because of the cheap prices being charged by the shops.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I also feel your pain and won't knit any more for people who don't appreciate it and this includes charity. With very few exceptions I find that only other knitters appreciate our knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

How about selling them yourself, on KP or Ebay and donating the profits to your chosen charity?


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Bring your items to local churches for families in need.That way it goes directly to those who need them.


----------



## Bar72153 (Feb 14, 2016)

I like giving to the Arkansas Childrens Hospital in Little Rock AR or to St Judes Hospital, Memphis Tn. Some of these children stay there a long time and need things. Can you not envision a child receiving a special quilt or hand made toy or a beautiful sweater. So many places to place your hand made items where they will be appreciated and not sold in some store for little of nothing to bargain hunters.


----------

